# Header install question



## 2006GTOCGM (Feb 24, 2020)

Installed ARH headers on my 2006 GTO over the weekend fitment was fantastic. Just had a dumb question... As I was installing the mid pipes and working them onto the header I noticed the header flexing a bit while installing them and attaching to the catback. I of course didn't hear anything break or abnormal noise while doing so. Just curious if I would have hurt anything or should I be concerned. There was no exhaust leak noise or anything when I fired the car up and drove it. Just looking for input to put my mind at rest. I figure while the car is being driven things move and jostle around that being the exhaust. I just worry too much I suppose. T.i.a.


----------

